# Help -Coding of Intramuscular lipoma



## Hopp (Jan 29, 2009)

Please help with the following: Excision of intramuscular lipoma of the back - Thinking it would be CPT:21930?

Thanks
Deborah Hopp, CPC


----------



## krmichae (Jan 29, 2009)

That is what I would use.


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 30, 2009)

Based on the documentation that you provided, that's what I come up with as well.


----------



## mbort (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with 21930 as well


----------

